# What's the difference between Double action abaniko and Abaniko Hirada and Abaniko Doblada



## BuffaloFOI (May 17, 2013)

Thank you, if you respond!


----------



## Guro Harold (May 23, 2013)

It appears that these phrases for techniques are from the late GM Ernesto Presas' system (Kombaton). Please refer to this book http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...AQFjAG&usg=AFQjCNHYLPk5LEViXhctLS2r6EJnsA3RQA
from him to learn more information.

All the best.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 20, 2013)

Alright I'll take a stab at this.

*Double Action Abaniko* is combination technique that GM Remy created involving the Abaniko strike with an upwards arko circular motion using the wrist.

So the Feeder feeds in a forehand strike, the Defender blocks with an abaniko hitting the stick or the hand and then redirects the stick in a fanning motion to strike the stick hand again then comes the upward circular strikes to the hand in one continuous flowing motion.

*Abaniko Doblada *is a different type of a strike combination from Kombatan
Here the defender blocks the attack and then steps in close to the Feeder with two high horizontal abaniko strikes to the head and then two large downward circular strikes to the body.

When I practiced/learned this you blocked first then leaped (closed the distance) for the abaniko strikes to the head using a cross step (X stance) (picture the foot work prior to the kick in Anyo Isa and you are close to the stance described), then stepped back with that foot (that goes behind) (thus shifting your body weight back and re establishing proper distance for safety) as you swung two large circular strikes using your whole arm on the empty hand side of your body.

*Abaniko Hirada*, I'm not quite sure about but I believe it refers to using the Hirada (umbrella) with the abaniko or fan strike.  This could be like combining "the cutting" or the "slice block" and bouncing the stick off of the floor to strike the opposite side of the hand using the fan technique.  I remember us practicing combining the slice block and then bouncing the abaniko off of the floor and that might have been given a name like abaniko largo (refering to range or large/long motion, as opposed to Abaniko corto which was a close in combination technique and much smaller).

So Abaniko Hirada might involve the Umbrella motion where the block takes place over the head and the stick travels downward towards the floor (instead of around the head) and then comes back up in a fanning strike.  That's my guess.

Double action Abaniko can be seen in Remy's 80's MA tape series. The Abaniko Doblada is on GM Ernesto's Solo Baston DVDs (and shown in his books), and the Hirada is also in Remy's 80's MA tape series and it might be there that he shows the technique.

Hope this helps


----------

